# Hello To All From Florida



## screws (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

My name is Steve Cruz, I've been a musician/singer/entertainer since my teens (now 60!). My main axe is bass, but I also play guitar, a bit of keyboard and a teensy bit of drums - all enough to get some decent tracks into Digital Performer.

In the last few years I've been trying to write some backing tracks for my wife who does a Cabaret type show for retirement homes and smaller theaters. (www.suzicruz.com) We started out just using some karaoke tracks and little by little I began writing my own. I used with a Roland JV2080 with expansions for most of my sounds until I learned about the wonderful world of Virtual Instruments.

Now I have 4 Front Technologies True Piano, Miroslav Philharmonik, SampleTank, Mojo Horns, BFD 2, Steven Slate 4EX and Kontakt 4.

Hoping to save enough nickels and dimes to some day get some serious libraries like LASS, Sample Modeling's Brass and Cinebrass. Until then I'm trying to learn about using scripts in Kontakt to get more realism in phrasing, especially in the brass sounds. Right now I don't even know where to put any scripts I come across to be able to try them out on some sounds. 

Finding this forum was like the lights turned on, to which I owe a debt of gratitude to David Orson, a great singer/arranger. I read your posts here often to learn things like what "divisi" means. I'm sure eventually it will all sink in.

See you around, as the beat goes on.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to VI, Steve. Glad you found us. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 20, 2012)

Welcome Steve! What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## Mike Marino (May 20, 2012)

Nm, Coconut Creek. Is that right? I'm in Orlando.


----------



## screws (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, guys. 

Yes, I'm in Coconut Creek, which is a bit south of Boca Raton.

Good news! I figured out where to stick the "4PartDivisi" script to get it to appear in Kontakt last night (around 3 AM!). Now I have to find what sounds work best with it. Kontakt's stock VSL String stuff was not happening. I imagine I'll have to mess with midi placements of the range of notes for each sound and such.

I feel like I felt when I first delved into midi back in 1984! Discovery!


----------



## screws (May 30, 2012)

A question - has anyone here used Garritan Instant Orchestra? I appreciate that many of you are professionals, with a serious grounding in the art and craft of orchestration, but as someone simply trying to make some simple accompaniment tracks for my wife's little show I'm trying to learn with whatever tools I can. Shortcuts will be helpful at this point. 

GIO seems to have at least a few shortcuts that seem to be aimed at someone like myself, but I don't really want to sacrifice sound quality. I'm really just looking at learning aids that I will eventually apply to LASS, or Albion or SM, or whatever pro libraries I end up with. 

What do you think?


----------

